# Klipsch RB-61's/RC-62 OR HSU HB1's/HC1's



## SoCal_Stereo (Nov 20, 2012)

I heard the HSU HB-1MK2s and the HC-1MK2 with the VTF-15 over the holiday.

I came away quite impressed with the sound. What was more impressive was that they were driven with a Pioneer VSX-1018 receiver.

I am further convinced that horn tweeters are the way to go in my acoustically challenged room. It's rather large with many hard surfaces.

So here is my question.

If money wasn't a deciding factor between Klipsch RB-61 IIs or RB 81's with the RC-62 center versus the HSU's what are the pros & cons of each?

Many thanks in advance....


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I have worked with Klipsch speakers before, a smaller model, was very happy with them, so would not hesitate to go that way.

The HSU frequency response looks a little tighter, they have gotten some rave reviews. Assuming the use of a good sub, I actually like the HSU's higher low-frequency rolloff, 60 Hz versus 45 Hz, that has the midrange driver working not quite as hard on low frequencies, may help keep your midrange a tad cleaner at higher volumes. Without actually hearing them, just going on specs, I would probably vote for the HSU's. Plus you have 30 days to make up your mind.

That said, they are close enough performance-wise that there is not a clear winner here, and you would probably be quite happy with either choice.

Best of luck!

Edit: If you think of it and have the time, please fill us in with a final post with your decision, what finally drove you that way, and how happy you are with the choice, so we can all benefit from your experience. Thanks!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ I'd have to agree. When you heard the hSU's, did the set-up have their mid-base module running?

Not sure what your budget is... But a HSU set-up with the sub, mid base, and books might make for a really unique system.

You made the comment about your room having hard surfaces... Not sure if really bright speakers are the way to go in that situation. I would assume you'd want to go with a more neutral sound.

At any rate, you might want to consider acoustic treatments down the road.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you listened to the Klipsch speakers? I wouldn't think it would be too hard to find a store that has some in your area. If you were impressed by the HSU bookshelves you might be even more impressed by the Klipsch. The Reference series are outstanding speakers and really excel with movies and are also outstanding with music. You said price not being an option what would I choose? In that case I would go with the Klipsch setup. The rb-81's paired up with the rc-62 would surely leave you impressed. Now if you factor in value there may be other avenues to consider.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

SoCal_Stereo said:


> I am further convinced that horn tweeters are the way to go in my acoustically challenged room. It's rather large with many hard surfaces.
> 
> If money wasn't a deciding factor between Klipsch RB-61 IIs or RB 81's with the RC-62 center versus the HSU's what are the pros & cons of each?


And there is another horn speaker company, with ribbon horn tweeters - they are nice.
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers

I can not speak for HSU - however, the Klipsch is a little too forward and aggressive for me.


----------



## SoCal_Stereo (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll try and answer all the replies in this post.

The audition at HSU Research consisted of HB-1 MK2's for the L/R, HC-1 MK2 for the Center, VTF-15H for the sub and in walls for the sides. It did sound VERY good. The sub was approximately 6 feet to my right and the L/R were approximately 3-4 feet from the back walls. The room was definitely smaller than mine and had all the requisite wall treatments.

I haven't had a chance to hear the Klipsch yet. I'll try and find a dealer in the area this weekend and take a listen.

My reasoning on going with a horn tweeter was to limit dispersion and in turn reflections. As you can see from the pictures, the only place to put room treatments would be behind the L/R speakers.

I actually don't mind bright speakers. My older 2 channel speakers were Infinity's from the mid 80's with the EMIT ribbon tweeters.

Thank you for the link for Level 3 Speakers; I'll have to do some research.

I have attached 2 images of the space so as to give a better understanding of the environment. One is the layout and the other is a picture.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have not heard the Hsu, but I have heard the RB81 & RB61 many times.
Assuming size does not matter the RB81 is my speaker of choice between the two.
The RC62 is an excellent center channel speaker.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

It sounds like you enjoy bright sounding speakers, so I'll give you my .02 I owned the RB 51's and wasn't happy so I upgraded to the RB61's and saw improvement but still wasn't happy, then tried the RF82 towers and finally got more what I was looking for. The larger drivers do make a difference in these and I believe they sound better.

Ultimately I sold all my Klipsch speakers, the shrieking highs were too much for me, especially with a lot of hard surfaces in my room. Sound is a personal thing and you need to make sure you're happy. I will say I still love the copper woofers in these it looks so awesome. 

I would encourage you to buy from someone with a good return policy in case you don't like them. Audition in home different speakers if at all possible. This will give you lots of valuable information about how different ones sound in your room.


----------



## Blake90 (Mar 25, 2012)

I would go with Klipsch. LOVE my Reference speakers.


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

I have the hsu HB-1s for my LR and love'em. Everything else is 10yo JBL stuff and slowly upgrading due to funds. Along with the VTF3mk3 sub, the HB-1s have completely transformed my movie and music enjoyment. The HB-1s are good enough that I'll often listen to 2ch music. Great product and customer service. One was damaged in shipping and they sent one out the next day. The rosenut is definitely worth the extra money too.


----------



## Blake90 (Mar 25, 2012)

chashint said:


> I have not heard the Hsu, but I have heard the RB81 & RB61 many times.
> Assuming size does not matter the RB81 is my speaker of choice between the two.
> The RC62 is an excellent center channel speaker.


This ^


----------

